# Comparing 3 + 5 Archetypes (358, 359 and 135)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 358, 359 and 135 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having THREE and FIVE fixes (358, 359 and 135) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Deceit and Avarice combine into a very competent, professional and efficient persona. People with this combination are quite removed from their environment but also need to maintain a certain image of performance in order to appear credible and successful;

• Double competency stance ; the need to detach from emotions and keep an objective eye to solve a problem is enhanced;

• Adaptable, unemotional and intellectual personality;

• Quite masculine energy;

• The success-driven, shapeshifting strategy of the THREE is at odds with the detached and solitude-oriented FIVE;

• There's a conflict between the THREE's need to be seen and appreciated and the FIVE's need to be unoticed and to be independent of outside biases;

• Most likely combination to be seen as quiet but effective in the shadows;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Talents*

• 358s are very good at understanding all the strategic ramifications of a situation and are really keen on understanding the best way to maximize profit and impact;

• 359s are adept at blending in their assigned environment and understanding what's expected of them. They work best away from the limelight;

• 135s are masters at fully understanding a complex problem and excel at using technical tools to perform in their duty;


*Adaptability*

• 358s are quite adaptable but prefer to coerce people and bending the rules to their advantage;

• 359s are the most pliable and shapeshifting of the three archetypes; they like to be discreet and can see all points of view;

• 135s are the least adaptable out of the three archetypes; they prefer to stick to the rules and not make any compromises;


*Activity Levels*

• 358s are more action-oriented and can both think and act in quick successions in order to don't waste time and be more efficient;

• 359s are more passive than the other two archetypes and can be more mellow in personality because of this;

• 135s need to be sure of every details being right before jumping into actions and can frequently retreat in order to check their accuracy on different topics;


*Potential Problems*

• 358s can be so detached from their emotional and vulnerable side that they can come across as being uncaring and cold-hearted to most people. They can so attached to their image of untaintable successful person that they may never be able to crack open their own inner shell of vulnerability. Being so removed from their feelings all the time can make intimacy and relationship suffer from being deficient and uncared for. This archetype is also very stubborn and it's hard to be able to put their mentality into question, as they often seem to have an answer for everything;

• 359s can be so identified in appearing adaptable and being the person for every situation that they may lost their connection to their own feelings. They may have a hard time understanding the need to validate and respond to others' emotional side that they may come across as unfeeling or robotic;

• 135s can be so into defining and reanalyzing problems that they can lost the big picture in favor of the details. They can thus become obtuse, obstructive and opposed to change. They can also have poor interpersonal skills that can hinder their credibility on the long run if they wish to promote their foundings. They really need to pay attention to how they speak to people as they are very data-oriented, losing the feeling part in the process. Finally, they can be arrogant and boast about their mental abilities, unintentially making other people feel deficient or less skilled;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 358s are triple strategizing and hard-nosed. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to come up with an effective solution in order to keep themselves from experiencing shame, being overwhelmed and vulnerable. Those people are the powerhouse of the archetypes and are always coming up with new ways to control and manoeuver their environment the way they can make them above others and successful. This archetype combined with a dominant self-preservation instinct is extremely practical and ressourceful. This is one of the most independent and self-sufficient combinations of all the enneagram. They keep their boundaries very protected and may be inpenetrable. The sexual subtype is more preoccupied with keeping a strong and secure bond with their loved ones. They have a lot of subtle but noticeable charisma that they can exploit too manipulate people. This is also the most emotionally-aware 358. the social dominant 358 is more cause-driven than the other two subtypes and concerned with how they present themselves to the public. They like to appear as withholding intellectual and political mastery overy their environment and may maintain a image of unweavering, powerful tycoon. Very good at reading up people and know how to climb up corporative ladders;

• 359s are triple camouflaging and hidden. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that tries to cover and hides the self and its vulnerabilities in order to better fit their assigned role in any given situation. They like prove their worth in a practical way while being efficient and adaptable. The vanity and deceit of the THREE is less apparent here. A lot of 359s are dominant self-preservation and thus feel distant and removed from their environment. They are also the least openly arrogant and boasting of all 3 combinations there is. They are also more down-to-earth and savvy than the other twos variants. Sexual subtypes are more passionate and idealist. They may want to look like the perfect husband/wife to their partner and hide behind a glamorous veneer in order to be accepted (especially with THREE leading). They are attentive to what makes them feel alive and may be more emotional than self-pres or social variants. The social variant is the most outgoing and openly arrogant. They want to be seen as successful and like to display their competency and knowledge. More active and engaged socially;

• 135s are triple competency and exacting. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to analyze and be precise with data in order to be productive. This archetype thrive in jobs and tasks that need them to be very detail-oriented and ultra-focused. They don't like when they need to deal with emotions or irrational topics. Self-preservation type with this tritype are extremely private and removed from their environment. The THREE side of this archetype is less showy and more focused on being efficient and productive. They can be surprisingly humble with their work and their skills since the THREE here is going against vanity. Sexual dominants with this tritype are less stereotypical are more fluid in their demeanor. They often put more creativity in their work than the other subtypes and can have a bit more access to their emotional needs. Social subtypes are very keen on being seen as the expert of their field and are less emotionally withdrawn than the other two subtypes. They seek recognition and often like to teach in a technical or scientific field;


*Possible Mistypes*

• Sexual FIVES with a SIX wing and a 359 tritype might get confused with the 358 archetype because they can be a bit more emotional and reactive than the other two subtypes;

• Self-preservation EIGHTS with a NINE wing a 358 tritype can easily look like a 359 archetype;

• Social EIGHTS with a NINE wing and a 358 tritype can mistype as a 135 because of being the countertype of the EIGHT enneatype;

• Sexual ONES with a 135 archetype may identify with a 358 tritype, again, for being the countertype of their enneatype;


*MBTI*

• 358s' most common MBTI types are : ENTJ (853), ESTJ (835), INTJ (583) and sometimes ISTJ (538) or ISTP (583). It's very rare to see a feeling type with this archetype, even moreso if preferring extroverted feeling. Perceiving types are also quite uncommon for this tritype (ENTP might fit the role though). NTJ are very prolific with this tritype;

• 359s most common MBTI types are : ISTP (539), INTP (593), INTJ (539) and sometimes ISTJ (953); it's uncommon to see feeling types having this archetype (will mostly lead with NINE) and even more rare with extroverted types, who will lead with THREE;

• 135s' most common tritypes are : ISTJ (153), INTJ (513), INTP (531) and sometimes ISTP (531). It's quite rare to see extroverted Myers Briggs types with this archetype and even less so feeling types. ENTJ could be an extroverted example (135);


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 135s are very rule-oriented and tend to dislike innovation and rule-bending; 358s thrive on the latter and can be a bit more creative by going out of their way to meet their goals;

• 358s are much more action-oriented than 359s who in turn are more adaptable and passive;

• 358s are on of the most independent tritypes there is while 359 need to fit in their environment in order to feel valued;

• 135s are prickly and finicky in communication, making them hard to please and not very approachable; 359s are more relaxed are can be humorous at times;

• 358s are more openly aggressive and defensive if they feel threatened; 359s don't take things as seriously as they should in comparison;

• 135s and 358s can be very obnioxious and pretentious at times; 359s are more humble and don't think as being superior to other people;

• 359s can lose touch to their individuality much more easily than 358s by being the jack-of-all-trades;

• 358s are more protective of their inner territory and private life than 359s who can be more open about it;

• 358s often feel imposing and hostile even when not while 135s feel more robotic and stoic; 359s can look like an everyday man/woman;

• 359s are less likely to split hairs and be adamant on certain elements of a problem than 135s.


----------



## gambino (Apr 16, 2016)

You're a hero!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

:blushed: Thank you!


----------



## JCFTFT (9 mo ago)

Retyped to 153 from 593/953, this post helped greatly. Thank yoooou


----------

